# I'm Alex, new here, an expert on skin-care home use device!



## Cosbeautydevice (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, everyone, glad to be here, hope to learn more tips about skin-care.


----------



## BeautyOnlineStoreBuilder (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh, you're welcomed.

I'm new here too


----------



## Cosbeautydevice (Jul 8, 2021)

BeautyOnlineStoreBuilder said:


> Oh, you're welcomed.
> 
> I'm new here too


What a coincidence!!!


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 11, 2021)

a newbie here as well)
have a nice day!


----------

